# FTP-Server: PASV



## H-net (14. Apr 2009)

hi...

ich bin gerade dabei einen eigenen ftp-server zu programmieren. bis zur anmeldung bin ich schon gekommen(funktioniert auch), aber was muss ich machen, wenn mir der client PASV sendet?

wäre gut wenn ihr mir vieleicht ein kleines codebeispiel geben könntet, da ich in java noch neu bin 

gruß axel...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (14. Apr 2009)

File Transfer Protocol ? Wikipedia

les dir das mal durch.

Prizipiell werden beim FTP Protokoll Daten und Kommunikationsinformationen über zwei verschiedene Verbindungen gehandhabt.

Im Active Mode wird dafür ein zufälliger Port verwendet, was bei NAT zu Problemen führt. Der PASV Mode verwendet stattdessen einen festen Port.

Wenn du keinen eigenen Server schreiben musst kannst du fertige wie z.B. Apache FtpServer - Index verwenden


----------



## HoaX (14. Apr 2009)

raiL hat gesagt.:


> File Transfer Protocol ? Wikipedia
> 
> les dir das mal durch.


 Du auch 



raiL hat gesagt.:


> Im Active Mode wird dafür ein zufälliger Port verwendet, was bei NAT zu Problemen führt. Der PASV Mode verwendet stattdessen einen festen Port.


 Nicht ganz, der Unterschied ist dass bei aktivem FTP der Server die Datenverbindung zum Client aufbaut und beim passiven FTP der Client zum Server.


----------



## H-net (15. Apr 2009)

ok... also die passive verbindung steht jetzt, ich kann auch die verzeichnisse übermitteln. aber anscheinend habe ich nicht das richtige format für die daten.

(in SmartFTP wird alles richtig dargestellt; in Fireftp fehlen die dateinamen bist zum ersten " " im dateiname; im internetExplorer ist das datum noch teil des dateinamens)

so sende ich die daten:

```
dr--r--r-- 1 Axel Axel 4.0K 2009-04-15 00:00 test ordner
dr--r--r-- 1 Axel Axel 4.0K 2009-04-15 00:00 test 1.txt
```
was ist die richtige formatierung für die übermittlung von einem verzeichnis? (in google finde ich keine beispiele)

gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (15. Apr 2009)

> FTP does not yet specify a standard
> pathname convention.  Each user must follow the file naming
> conventions of the file systems involved in the transfer.



RFC 959 (rfc959) - File Transfer Protocol


----------

